# Start Here > Guest Forum >  are gun lovers allowed to post here?

## gun lover

i must confess; i love guns! now when i say 'love' i mean that erotically... i LOVE guns. the first time i seen one, i immediately got those butterflies in my stomach; my face started to flush, my hands got all sweaty, i was, well, flustered. 

you know that feeling one gets when they meet a person they're attracted to? yep! that is what i felt when i first seen a gun. 

when i first received one as a gift and held it in my hand, something strange happened. i felt something that i shouldn't have felt, something "below the equator", that weird tingling feeling in a region no man ever wants to feel unless it involves a hot woman. yes! it actually moved.  i was...i was aroused! wtf is happening? my brain was racing trying to make sense of this bizarre occurrence. was this just a coincidence? was it just my imagination? what is going on here? 

after i composed myself, i took my new toy to the shooting range to test it out. as i was loading the chamber, i started blushing again; my heart was beating out my chest, and i was in a state of arousal again. eventually i was able to calm myself down and focus my attention on the target. as i fired off the first shot, it was orgasmic. the holding, cocking, and loading was mere foreplay. i kept firing and firing and firing until i ran out of bullets...it was pure sex! that is when i realized that i'm a gun lover, a lover of guns. humans just don't do it for me.

so given the info i provided, are gun nuts like me allowed to participate here?

thank you,  the gun lover.

----------


## Danke

Fake, for one thing, you didn't even specify the model of the "gun."

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Eh, pretty lame trolling.  I don't think anybody is going to top transsexual TSLexi and her photos for a long while.

----------


## gun lover

> Fake, for one thing, you didn't even specify the model of the "gun."



Pfft why would a gun nut like me try to mock my fellow gun lovers?

I prefer assualt rifles...theyre the supermodels of the gun world.

----------


## brushfire

Assault rifles?  Those ones with the shoulder thing that goes up?  Too scary for me.

----------


## TheTexan

> Assault rifles?  Those ones with the shoulder thing that goes up?  Too scary for me.


Agreed.  I always like to point out, that black/scary guns account for the vast, vast majority of gun deaths.  The cute guns like this one are rarely, if ever used in crimes:



If you don't believe me... just look it up for yourself.

----------


## Dr.3D

A firearm is a tool, I wonder if any carpenters get erections while using a hammer.

----------


## gun lover

Whats this girly crap?

I'm talking rambo and die hard here people.

How can you not be turned on by such testosterone filled environments? Warzones are erotic.

Guns are after all a euphemism for the penis. Thats why us manly men love to fire them.

----------


## navy-vet

> Whats this girly crap?
> 
> I'm talking rambo and die hard here people.
> 
> How can you not be turned on by such testosterone filled environments? Warzones are erotic.
> 
> Guns are after all a euphemism for the penis. Thats why us manly men love to fire them.


Rifles don't assault.

----------


## gun lover

i guess noone wants to play catty high school cheerleader with me 

Have you been declawed, or just bored?Granted it was kinda lame.

Ps: i was attacking all you manly mens uber manliness. *zip*

----------


## Natural Citizen

It's a good thing we have that see something, say something thing now. Weirdo guests...

----------


## Suzanimal

> i guess noone wants to play catty high school cheerleader with me 
> 
> Have you been declawed, or just bored?Granted it was kinda lame.
> 
> Ps: i was attacking all you manly mens uber manliness. *zip*


pessimist?

----------


## Natural Citizen

> pessimist?


Probably another one of eduardo's minions or something. You can usually tell by who responds to them or feeds them.

----------


## specsaregood

> I'm talking rambo and die hard here people.

----------


## Kotin

Fun times in the guest forum.. And I'm glad to see danke was the first to reply on this one.. Quite fitting, indeed.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Whats this girly crap?
> 
> I'm talking rambo and die hard here people.
> 
> How can you not be turned on by such testosterone filled environments? Warzones are erotic.
> 
> Guns are after all a euphemism for the penis. Thats why us manly men love to fire them.


You should hope some cop doesn't ejaculate on you with his pistol.

----------


## gun lover

dude i was just being facetious, you seem rather edgy. 

let me explain...

guns = penis
real men like guns = real men like penis.

the whole thing was metaphorical and hinted at the homoerotism that is widespread in masculine cultures. i could have easily chosen a combat sport to mock but "gun nuts" seemed more appropiate because of all the euphemism and the content of this site.

i was just joking around. (and yes the whole thing was lame and boring, thanks for not participating).

----------


## William Tell

> pessimist?


That was my first thought.

----------


## phill4paul

> A firearm is a tool, I wonder if any carpenters get erections while using a hammer.


  Surely I'm not the only one who has erected while using a hammer?

----------


## William Tell

> Surely I'm not the only one who has erected while using a hammer?

----------


## erowe1

At first I thought the OP was gonna try to sell something. Now I don't get it. Is this about making fun of gun lovers?

----------


## phill4paul

> Fun times in the guest forum.. And I'm glad to see danke was the first to reply on this one.. Quite fitting, indeed.


  I vote Danke the official RPF ambassador of good will to the guest forums. I've always felt giving him a purpose would keep him out of trouble. Any seconds to this proposal?

----------


## brushfire

> dude i was just being facetious, you seem rather edgy. 
> 
> let me explain...
> 
> guns = penis
> real men like guns = real men like penis.
> 
> the whole thing was metaphorical and hinted at the homoerotism that is widespread in masculine cultures. i could have easily chosen a combat sport to mock but "gun nuts" seemed more appropiate because of all the euphemism and the content of this site.
> 
> i was just joking around. (and yes the whole thing was lame and boring, thanks for not participating).


Oh wait... You were talking about winkies? Here I was all afraid.  LOL - all that assault rifle talk had me frightened, but you were really talking innuendo.

----------


## Dr.3D

> That was my first thought.


I'm pretty sure that's who we have here.

----------


## gun lover

if you're all implying you got my picture via my smart phone the only way that could have been achieved is thru illegal means. did you infect this site with malware? did you post a photo on this or that other site that that stealthy installed malware onto mobile devices?

i find this possible, but unlikely. I have checked my phone for malware and just did a ps via the command line and nothing seems out of the ordinary. i monitor everything.

i have done nothing illegal or anything to warrant such an invasion of privacy. i literally post on forums for fun. that is it. no motive other than fun. i can get carried away at times, but i never meant any harm. (admittely i crossed the line on some my insults).

i am also skeptical it actually me you have a photo or video of (i rarely use my phone to post), but i grant you it's possible.

----------


## Dr.3D

Silly crows, think they are smart but they are only fooling themselves.

----------


## brushfire

This topic was not a total waste.  I'm really enjoying livetalks with Cleese and Idle.  Youtube suggested it after I grabbed the last vid.  It might not have caught this vid for months, had I not searched for the last vid to post in this ridiculous thread.  Thanks gun lover.

----------


## gun lover

> Silly crows, think they are smart but they are only fooling themselves.


No i dont think im smart. It just you guys apparently want me to think u have my picture. I think it is possible but im skeptical its actually me.

I have no idea what i did to cause such thing.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> It just you guys apparently want me to think u have my picture. I think it is possible but im skeptical its actually me.
> 
> I have no idea what i did to cause such thing.


Do you like apples, gun lover?

----------


## gun lover

> Do you like apples, gun lover?


Umm are you talking about the fruit? Yeah why?

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Umm are you talking about the fruit? Yeah why?


I was just wondering if you liked apples is all.

----------


## gun lover

> I was just wondering if you liked apples is all.


Wtf? is that slang? I like the apples (the food). Just so we're clear.

----------


## gun lover

I am pessimist. I made it impossible to retrieve my account by changing my password to a bunch of gibberish and then deleting the throw away email tied to it. I just thought I'd drop on by to troll some more (sorry).

Okay, I don't know what this site is but I'm literally just some troll who posts on forums for my own amusement. Most of it is for entertainment, some of it is "creative writing" (lol not very creative I know), some of it boredom killing fun. I apologize if I genuinely offended anyone.

I am beginning to suspect I may have unknowingly stumbled into something, or I am simply being toyed with (perhaps all those quiz results I posted has given enough data to mess with my head lol).

Anyway, I have ZERO agenda; I'm not working for an organization, I wasn't here to "pick up women", nor am I here for any other nefarious purposes. I have only ever sent 3 PM's (two of them were a reply- didn't want to be rude) and the other was to apologize for using an offensive slur (I didn't realize it was offensive to many people, I'm kinda sheltered). 

I choose sites that differ from me ideologically solely because I draw the most attention that way. I do like to debate at times, goof around, and do tend to ramble on and on and on about myself (some of it real, some of it not). I honestly have no agenda.

I am skeptical my phone was hacked, I do think it is possible that it was.  

I honestly don't know what I did to make me target of such a thing, but that fact that I wasn't banned here (I get banned everywhere else, lol), makes me now think I was a target (I have no idea why). troll hunters? maybe? Someone I think told me here in my first thread that there were "troll hunters" or something.

Anyway, I just would like to apologize to anyone I offended. Thanks for putting up with my absurdism. Much of what I post is actual nonsense, nothing else.  

I'm just dude who trolls for fun. Nothing else. Things were getting kinda weird here, I felt like some people think I might be something I'm not, or I made a bunch of people mad, now they want to hunt me down.  Who knows.

 Anyway, again (just in case you have a photos/videos- god, how embarrassing that would be) I am sorry.

I won't troll you guys anymore. I learned my lesson.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I am pessimist.


Of course, you are. And it's an interesting subject that you chose to discuss here. Did you have some help with that..."pessimist"?

Anyhoo..."pessimist".

How do you like these apples?

 

There are many disgruntled people who have been banned from this community for their counterintuitive behavior and some of those folks hold hard feelings toward the community here. And, of course, they'd like nothing more than to degrade the reputation of the web site by creating these terms of controversy or stimulating others to do that for them. They're transparent. Amateurs usually are. Too worried about counting their names instead of leaving their mark.

Edit - I deleted the screenshot of the discussion you were having with eduardo over on that web site about us "crazies" on RPF who supposedly go around "on a shooting spree" shortly before you showed up here again stimulating discussion to support his nonsense. It served it's purpose.

Goodbye, Pessimist.

----------


## gun lover

[QUOTE=Natural Citizen;5731007]Of course, you are. And it's an interesting subject that you chose to discuss here. Did you have some help with that..."pessimist"?

Anyhoo..."pessimist".

How do you like these apples?/quote]


Dude, I'm honestly confused. I have no idea what you mean? Someone DID refer me to that site saying that is where the trolls go. It was in a thread directly after my post (it was you i believe) saying to go to (that site that asteriked out), I seen it before your edit. I know what you site were referring to.

I have no idea why you  put pessimist in quotes?





> There are many disgruntled people who have been banned from this community for their counterintuitive behavior and some of those folks hold hard feelings toward the community here. And, of course, they'd like nothing more than to degrade the reputation of the web site by creating these terms of controversy or stimulating others to do that for them. They're transparent. Amateures usually are.
> 
> Goodbye, Pessimist.


I swear to god NOBODY put me up to coming here. I'm just some web surfing troll getting my thrills by pushing buttons and killing time. (I might be misunderstanding your post here). I am honestly confused here.

Anyway, later.

----------


## gun lover

Wait! before I leave were you implying I was baited to that site so I could be exposed or hacked?  Your post (and the screen shot) confuses me. 

This whole site is trippy. There is something weird going on here. Glad I quit. 

I certainty learned my lesson- NEVER TROLL AGAIN! 

NEVER AGAIN is great motto to live by.

See ya!

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Wait! before I leave were you implying I was baited to that site so I could be exposed or hacked?  Your post (and the screen shot) confuses me.


No. That's _not_ what I said. What I said was that there are many disgruntled people who have been banned from this community for their counterintuitive behavior and some of those folks hold hard feelings toward the community here. And, of course, they'd like nothing more than to degrade the reputation of the web site by creating these terms of controversy or stimulating others to do that for them. They're transparent. Amateurs usually are. Too worried about counting their names instead of leaving their mark.

----------


## anaconda

...

----------


## anaconda

> Umm are you talking about the fruit? Yeah why?

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> I am pessimist. I made it impossible to retrieve my account by changing my password to a bunch of gibberish and then deleting the throw away email tied to it. I just thought I'd drop on by to troll some more (sorry).
> 
> Okay, I don't know what this site is but I'm literally just some troll who posts on forums for my own amusement. Most of it is for entertainment, some of it is "creative writing" (lol not very creative I know), some of it boredom killing fun. I apologize if I genuinely offended anyone.
> 
> I am beginning to suspect I may have unknowingly stumbled into something, or I am simply being toyed with (perhaps all those quiz results I posted has given enough data to mess with my head lol).
> 
> Anyway, I have ZERO agenda; I'm not working for an organization, I wasn't here to "pick up women", nor am I here for any other nefarious purposes. I have only ever sent 3 PM's (two of them were a reply- didn't want to be rude) and the other was to apologize for using an offensive slur (I didn't realize it was offensive to many people, I'm kinda sheltered). 
> 
> I choose sites that differ from me ideologically solely because I draw the most attention that way. I do like to debate at times, goof around, and do tend to ramble on and on and on about myself (some of it real, some of it not). I honestly have no agenda.
> ...


I am so confused right now. By this comment, by these allegations. What is even going on right now.

It's actually kind of funny because I've done this sort of thing with left wing sites before . I think everyone should be a good sport about it. Why did you delete your account? Did something major happen with it? I'm pretty sure no one would object to have you around just to liven things up. I like the fact that this site can allow all sorts of colorful characters and mixed personalities stewing in a great bubbling pot, rather than a whitewashed monotone of droning agreement. 

I think you should make a new account, state your intentions clearly (lighthearted trolling), and then we'll all have a blast together! We can be chums

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> No. That's _not_ what I said. What I said was that there are many disgruntled people who have been banned from this community for their counterintuitive behavior and some of those folks hold hard feelings toward the community here. And, of course, they'd like nothing more than to degrade the reputation of the web site by creating these terms of controversy or stimulating others to do that for them. They're transparent. Amateurs usually are. Too worried about counting their names instead of leaving their mark.


As I've told people many times, I was perma banned from the Daily Paul for daring to post a single comment slightly negative of the Super Brochure. I argued that our resources might be being wasted and an overpriced mailer that was taking a shotgun approach, rather than campaign material targeted to specific groups. Boom, perma banned. 

Left those idiots for good, and I'll never go back. That place was a den of vipers. Do we really want to be like them? Banning people willy nilly just because a mod was having a bad day, or there's money to be made selling brochures?

Maybe Pessimist is on another site now. He's gone to a better place . Maybe he's actually lying about leaving and will soon return to haunt us again, the troll that he is. I'm not sure, but I'm glad he was here

----------


## Danke

> Fun times in the guest forum.. And I'm glad to see danke was the first to reply on this one.. Quite fitting, indeed.

----------


## gun lover

> As I've told people many times, I was perma banned from the Daily Paul for daring to post a single comment slightly negative of the Super Brochure. I argued that our resources might be being wasted and an overpriced mailer that was taking a shotgun approach, rather than campaign material targeted to specific groups. Boom, perma banned. 
> 
> Left those idiots for good, and I'll never go back. That place was a den of vipers. Do we really want to be like them? Banning people willy nilly just because a mod was having a bad day, or there's money to be made selling brochures?
> 
> Maybe Pessimist is on another site now. He's gone to a better place . Maybe he's actually lying about leaving and will soon return to haunt us again, the troll that he is. I'm not sure, but I'm glad he was here




No...i'm not on another forum. The nonpolitical forum (music site under a different name) i used to post on is not very active and is boring. Everyone there either agrees with me or is too afraid to challenge me on anything.

As for the other political site (that one members from here post on) i banned myself (destroyed my ability to  get my account).

As for your confusion....people here and on that other site keep insinuating they have a photo/video of me apparently from my smartphone. Im skeptical, but open to the possibility.

They are either

A messing with me
B have photos that arent me but think they are.
C actually hacked my phone and spied on me. Im skeptical, but digging thru my network logs (this sucks) and paintstakingly investigating my phone and monitoring my apps.

Either way...I lost this war and will likely never troll again. 

Lesson learned

----------


## pcosmar

> Warzones are erotic.
> 
> Guns are after all a euphemism for the penis.


Poor trolling attempt.

Grow up and educate yourself.

----------


## gun lover

> Poor trolling attempt.
> 
> Grow up and educate yourself.


You're right, I need to grow up. Immature fun at the expense of others is wrong. Anyway, I'm still baffled by this whole thing. 

Coming to this site has to be the weirdness experience on the internet I have ever had. 

1.) I don't know if I have been collectively trolled (had the tables turned on me- let's "baffle HIM with bull$#@!"), ended up in some investigation due to an accident (wrong place at the wrong time), misinterpretation ("does he have an agenda here?"), or mistaken identity. I still don't know if my phone has been hacked or not either. I'm still exhaustively digging through it looking for unusual IP patterns in my network logs, and painstakingly looking under the hood.

2.) Am I just being played with? Have I given too much of my personality away by posting a bunch of quiz results (i love quizzes)? I mean, people on here know I have a "pattern seeking" brain; I posted my visual (pattern) IQ results, talked a lot about how I'm an intuitive, and rank high in Openness to experience. I also think metaphorically. Am I just being manipulated and toyed with here? 

Obviously, based on the info I provided, it is clear to see that I am a person who can read too much into things and connect unrelated thinks to each other. Am I victim of subliminal manipulation? Or was I really hacked?

I still don't know what I did to deserve such a thing. I mean, MOST of what I posted was lighthearted (granted I can be a bit insulting, and perhaps come across as arrogant (not my intent). Also, I honestly didn't know the word "hillbilly" was offensive to many people. I had a VERY SPECIFIC type of person in mind when I used that word. Moreover, there were many things bad said about me on here as well.

Anyway, I DID learn my lesson. No matter what the real scenario is, I have been owned, humiliated, and utterly outsmarted (or did I outsmart myself?). I'm still curious why I was never banned on this site with my obvious trolling and attention seeking behavior? So many questions.

I've never been this thoroughly owned before on the internet. 

Note to the other trolls and attention seekers out there: Do NOT troll RPF EVER. (you will come to regret it)

----------


## acptulsa

> I don't know if I have been collectively trolled (had the tables turned on me- let's "baffle HIM with bull$#@!"), ended up in some investigation due to an accident (wrong place at the wrong time), misinterpretation ("does he have an agenda here?"), or mistaken identity.


You also don't know if you should stop using the conjunction "or" and substitute the conjunction "and".

For all we'll ever tell, the answer could be E:  All of the Above

----------


## pcosmar

> Note to the other trolls and attention seekers out there: Do NOT troll RPF EVER. (you will come to regret it)


There have been many over the years,, some even entertaining.
You are walking into a room filled with some very sharp minds,, most of above average intelegence and some with a good bit of education.

Don't worry about me,, I'm just a burnt out old HS dropout.
But most here are well above average.

and as to "gun lover",,, 
I am a Second Amendment advocate. I am disarmed,, I own no guns.. 

I am also an automotive enthusiast,, a professional Bodyman and Painter. Not a "Car lover",, though I do have an appreciation for machinery.

It has absolutely nothing to do with my sexuality nor the size of my penis,, (never any complaints,, yet)

----------


## gun lover

> You also don't know if you should stop using the conjunction "or" and substitute the conjunction "and".
> 
> For all we'll ever tell, the answer could be E:  All of the Above



Yeah I figured it was something like that. It started getting weird in here after a while. I kept feeling like some members thought I was someone I wasn't.  I kept getting + rep from a female member, so I started thinking "hey she must like my posts", and when I read some of hers, I thought to myself "hey she is pretty smart". Another female member sent me a few + reps and commented on one of my posts, so I started reading hers and thought "hey she is basically just being an entertainer like am trying to be (obviously in a different way), "I like her". 

i also liked debating some of the male members here (those alpha/beta male threads were a blast for me). however, i couldn't help but shake the  feeling some members were posting cryptic messages or trying to bait me or something (i am STILL baffled by that).

Either way, I honestly meant no harm. I was just looking mostly for mindless fun.

----------


## CPUd

The chair is against the wall... repeat, the _chair_ is against the wall.

----------


## William Tell

I really don't get it, man. I saw lots of banter between you and everyone else, I didn't see anything unusual. I don't know what you mean by baiting.

----------


## acptulsa

> I was just looking mostly for mindless fun.


And you discovered this place can be fun, but never mindless.

It's also addictive as hell.  Come back tomorrow and try logging in...

----------


## Todd

why doesn't the gun lover actually try to have a legitimate conversation with us and find out how thoughtful some people really are before he thinks were just "weird".

There have been like over 300,000 threads created on this site since it's inception, many of them filled with very thoughtful and interesting perspectives.

----------


## ftwal

> I really don't get it, man. I saw lots of banter between you and everyone else, I didn't see anything unusual. I don't know what you mean by baiting.



that one person kept posting videos and saying things bunch of weird stuff trying to provoke me or something (he may have just been trolling me). also, someone directed me to that other site.

----------


## acptulsa

> why doesn't the gun lover actually try to have a legitimate conversation with us and find out how thoughtful some people really are before he thinks were just "weird".


He did.  That's what scared him away.

I, too, remember a time when 'thoughtful' and 'weird' were thought to be _opposite_ concepts.  But the mainstream media has changed all that...

----------


## gun lover

> that one person kept posting videos and saying things bunch of weird stuff trying to provoke me or something (he may have just been trolling me). also, someone directed me to that other site.


i have no idea ftwal is (i think that was the captcha lol), but i meant to post that as 'gun lover'

----------


## gun lover

> And you discovered this place can be fun, but never mindless.
> 
> It's also addictive as hell.  Come back tomorrow and try logging in...


i can't log in. i literally destroyed my ability to. 

i have no interest in ever posting here again as an active user.

----------


## gun lover

> The chair is against the wall... repeat, the _chair_ is against the wall.


i have no idea what that means?

----------


## acptulsa

> i have no interest in ever posting here again as an active user.


We can see that.  We have nearly a dozen 'proofs' of that 'fact' on this page alone.

Or is this thread your idea of a twelve step program?

----------


## gun lover

> He did.  That's what scared him away.
> 
> I, too, remember a time when 'thoughtful' and 'weird' were thought to be _opposite_ concepts.  But the mainstream media has changed all that...


I actually changed my position on guns. I used to be pro gun control, but now I'm not.

I know you guys are smart here (and also very clever) remember I created a thread asking what libertarianism is? You guys gave me plenty of info (you specifically, even sent me material via PM if i'm not mistaken).

I agree with you guys in theory on a lot of issues, but I'm a liberal at heart.

----------


## gun lover

> We can see that.  We have nearly a dozen 'proofs' of that 'fact' on this page alone.
> 
> Or is this thread your idea of a twelve step program?


well, at least i'm restricted to the guest forum now, and not polluting the sea.

----------


## acptulsa

> I agree with you guys in theory on a lot of issues, but I'm a liberal at heart.


If liberals have hearts, why are they continually and arrogantly trying to take away people's God-given liberty under the pretext that no one is smart and/or responsible enough to be trusted with the stuff?

Not to mention hating on people for anything and everything from saying they wished their money was solid enough to put in the bank to sitting on the subway without their knees touching each other...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The chair is against the wall... repeat, the _chair_ is against the wall.


John has along mustache.

The looters have entered the package store.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The chair is against the wall... repeat, the _chair_ is against the wall.


John has a long mustache.

The looters have entered the package store.

----------


## gun lover

> John has a long mustache.
> 
> The looters have entered the package store.


I had to google this, it led me to here: freerepublic (dot) com/focus/chat/3031106/posts)


"I don't know; therefore Aliens" lmao

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> If liberals have hearts, why are they continually and arrogantly trying to take away people's God-given liberty under the pretext that no one is smart and/or responsible enough to be trusted with the stuff?
> 
> Not to mention hating on people for anything and everything from saying they wished their money was solid enough to put in the bank to sitting on the subway without their knees touching each other...



Jesus you guys, is this what you call "reaching out"? This guy is obviously extremely intelligent. And if we can't persuade someone like that to our point of view, then what does that make us? Come on, let's be friends with people. We shouldn't start fights over politics. I think Pessimist has been through enough. He was basically threatened, blackmailed, and driven out at the point of a sword. Is this how we "welcome" people?

Pessimist, I think you're welcome here, and I'm really sorry you feel that some crazy lunatics destroyed your ability to post online. If there's anything we can do to resolve this situation or track down the people who are doing this, we'll support you

----------


## William Tell

> I had to google this, it led me to here: freerepublic (dot) com/focus/chat/3031106/posts)
> 
> 
> "I don't know; therefore Aliens" lmao

----------


## gun lover

> 



I STILL don't get it.

----------


## gun lover

> Jesus you guys, is this what you call "reaching out"? This guy is obviously extremely intelligent.



"extremely intelligent"? Lol

Are you not witnessing how I'm getting OWNED here?

----------


## acptulsa

> Jesus you guys, is this what you call "reaching out"?


For someone who hasn't thought politics or policy through, but is clearly susceptible to peer pressure?  For someone who is clearly attuned to trendiness, but seems to be as capable of setting trends as following them?  For someone who does want to be kind, but hasn't been sufficiently challenged by life to know what is kind and what isn't--and knows that's the case, and doesn't want to be led astray?  For someone who is perfectly willing to walk a mile in the shoes of the downtrodden, but can't find a pair?

Yes, that's what I call it.  You betcha.




> I STILL don't get it.


Code.  Specifically, old BBC code.  Plug 'French Resistance' into your search engine.

You'll be glad you did.  Interesting stuff.

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> For someone who hasn't thought politics or policy through, but is clearly susceptible to peer pressure?  For someone who is clearly attuned to trendiness, but seems to be as capable of setting trends as following them?  For someone who does want to be kind, but hasn't been sufficiently challenged by life to know what is kind and what isn't--and knows that's the case, and doesn't want to be led astray?  For someone who is perfectly willing to walk a mile in the shoes of the downtrodden, but can't find a pair?
> 
> Yes, that's what I call it.  You betcha.


What if he's young? I myself supported Barack Obama in High School (liked Ron Paul too). The reason I got involved with libertarianism is because they seemed so welcoming, reasonable, logical. The things they said just made sense, but I'm sure if they were all like you I'd be a Hillary supporter right now. 

You need to be a little more tolerant of people and not sound like a gruff old man all the time.

----------


## acptulsa

> What if he's young? I myself supported Barack Obama in High School (liked Ron Paul too). The reason I got involved with libertarianism is because they seemed so welcoming, reasonable, logical. The things they said just made sense, but I'm sure if they were all like you I'd be a Hillary supporter right now. 
> 
> You need to be a little more tolerant of people and not sound like a gruff old man all the time.


Pablum didn't bring _this_ one back here for more.

I'll tailor the message to the audience before me, thank you.  Whether you see in that specific audience what I see or not.

Besides, how the hell do you figure you can play 'Good Cop' if nobody plays 'Bad Cop'?  And, who places any value on a compliment from a known flatterer?

----------


## donnay

Gun lover?  You should be a Constitutional lover.  The second amendment is pretty clear (although those in government seem quite confused by it), nevertheless, it is clear--especially the part that says; "..._Shall not be infringed._"  I don't love guns, I love liberty and freedom and without protection, you have neither.

----------


## fisharmor

> Gun lover?  You should be a Constitutional lover.


Dude, ever have a paper cut on your perineum?
Although I guess that front sight is probably not very pleasant, either.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Okay, I'll bite.  I don't think you could describe the majority of gun owners as gun lovers.  That would be my experience and would probably follow a bell curve of any hobby, vocation, or endeavor.  If, for example, you looked at all baseball fans, then most would be average fans on that bell curve.  The higher end might embody the _fanatical_ in fan, but they'd be the minority on that curve.  They'd be the type who play fantasy baseball.

I think the same goes for everything else.  If you surveyed gun owners, then you'd find an extreme minority who own a considerable or even smaller collection.  I currently own only two guns.  They are both quality and one is higher end.  I am hardly a gun lover, but appreciate the self-defense functionality and craftsmanship.  I actually enjoy shooting lower caliber firearms more because the noise effects just mess with my head too much if I'm at it for too long.  I also attend races.  The effect is the same regardless of ear protection. 

So yeah, I enjoy a lot of so-called male pursuits, but they have their limit.  Doing something like riding a horse would actually be more in line with a good decibel level.  I have actually always wanted to take up archery, but never got around to it.  The rudimentary and raw nature is appealing.  The skill level, for me, is something like accurately pitching a baseball.  Even throwing various shapes of rocks at various targets is comparable.  Much more so than a firearm.  Less high tech is just fun.  You're also being imaginative at creating your own entertainment. 

The whole idea about "gun lovers" is just more skewed nonsense from people who have probably never handled a firearm, let alone shot one.  Again, a bell curve would discount the hyperbole of the anti-gunners who attempt to project their own hyperbole.

----------


## gun lover

i'm still digging thru my logs. i haven't notice anything too suspicious. however, i did notice i was connected to two possibly 'suspicious' ips/servers last night when connect to this site via my phone. one i traced to elizabeth city, north carolina, and the other was some organization in japan.

ps: i shot a gun before (a real one, not a metaphorical one). it 'backfired' (or whatever that is called) and gave me a black eye (seriously). 

im not against guns, btw. my OP was just playful trolling.

----------


## gun lover

> For someone who hasn't thought politics or policy through, but is clearly susceptible to peer pressure?  For someone who is clearly attuned to trendiness, but seems to be as capable of setting trends as following them?  For someone who does want to be kind, but hasn't been sufficiently challenged by life to know what is kind and what isn't--and knows that's the case, and doesn't want to be led astray?  For someone who is perfectly willing to walk a mile in the shoes of the downtrodden, but can't find a pair?
> 
> Yes, that's what I call it.  You betcha.
> 
> 
> 
> Code.  Specifically, old BBC code.  Plug 'French Resistance' into your search engine.
> 
> You'll be glad you did.  Interesting stuff.



Thanks. I'm reading up on it now on wikipedia.

----------


## acptulsa

> ps: i shot a gun before (a real one, not a metaphorical one). it 'backfired' (or whatever that is called) and gave me a black eye (seriously).


You held an automatic less than a slide's length from your eye and fired it?  Ouch.

For the record, don't hold the butt of a rifle, carbine or (especially) a shotgun a few inches from your shoulder and expect your arms to absorb the recoil, either.

----------


## gun lover

> You held an automatic less than a slide's length from your eye and fired it?  Ouch.
> 
> For the record, don't hold the butt of a rifle, carbine or (especially) a shotgun a few inches from your shoulder and expect your arms to absorb the recoil, either.


lol i don't know what any of that means. i was in my late teens, it was at my father cabin. my older cousin set up cans to shoot, gave me his rifle (i honestly don't know what it was..22 maybe?), but didn't tell me about the 'recoil'. 

Yeah, that sucked. Haven't shot a gun since. I was more into video games/computers.

----------


## gun lover

reading up on the French Resistance via wikipedia.




> The men and women of the Résistance came from all economic levels and political leanings of French society, including émigrés; academics, students, aristocrats, conservative Roman Catholics (including priests) and also citizens from the ranks of liberals, anarchists, and communists.


that's pretty cool!

----------


## CPUd

I keep getting connections to a strange IP:
67.225.158.173

Check and see if that one is in your logs, I think it might be those idiots at ********* again.

----------


## gun lover

> I keep getting connections to a strange IP:
> 67.225.158.173
> 
> Check and see if that one is in your logs, I think it might be those idiots at ********* again.



dude, i'm connected to that now too 

I did notice I was connected to bitcoinity.com (144.76.60.229). That's new.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I keep getting connections to a strange IP:
> 67.225.158.173
> 
> Check and see if that one is in your logs, I think it might be those idiots at ********* again.





> dude, i'm connected to that now too 
> 
> I did notice I was connected to bitcoinity.com (144.76.60.229). That's new.


How do you know this?

----------


## pcosmar

> I keep getting connections to a strange IP:
> 67.225.158.173
> 
> Check and see if that one is in your logs, I think it might be those idiots at ********* again.


Hm,, I didn't know the forum was hosted in Michigan.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I am pessimist. I made it impossible to retrieve my account by changing my password to a bunch of gibberish and then deleting the throw away email tied to it. I just thought I'd drop on by to troll some more (sorry).
> 
> Okay, I don't know what this site is but I'm literally just some troll who posts on forums for my own amusement. Most of it is for entertainment, some of it is "creative writing" (lol not very creative I know), some of it boredom killing fun. I apologize if I genuinely offended anyone.
> 
> I am beginning to suspect I may have unknowingly stumbled into something, or I am simply being toyed with (perhaps all those quiz results I posted has given enough data to mess with my head lol).
> 
> Anyway, I have ZERO agenda; I'm not working for an organization,* I wasn't here to "pick up women",* nor am I here for any other nefarious purposes. I have only ever sent 3 PM's (two of them were a reply- didn't want to be rude) and the other was to apologize for using an offensive slur (I didn't realize it was offensive to many people, I'm kinda sheltered). 
> 
> I choose sites that differ from me ideologically solely because I draw the most attention that way. I do like to debate at times, goof around, and do tend to ramble on and on and on about myself (some of it real, some of it not). I honestly have no agenda.
> ...


Good thing.  This forum is just a bunch of guys who live in their parents' basements.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *Gun lover?  You should be a Constitutional lover.*  The second amendment is pretty clear (although those in government seem quite confused by it), nevertheless, it is clear--especially the part that says; "..._Shall not be infringed._"  I don't love guns, I love liberty and freedom and without protection, you have neither.


wut?  Non-sequitur.  I love guns and don't love teh CONstitution.  The 2A simply affirms the self-evident fact that man has a right to own arms and defend himself.  And this issue had to be forced by people who didn't write the CONstitution.  We'd have been disarmed long ago had it not been for some brave, wise souls (namely, the Anti-Federalists) who saw what would happen in the long term if the Constitutionalists were trusted.

----------


## oyarde

> Fake, for one thing, you didn't even specify the model of the "gun."


I love my Browning A500 .

----------


## jllundqu

> Whats this girly crap?
> 
> I'm talking rambo and die hard here people.
> 
> How can you not be turned on by such testosterone filled environments? Warzones are erotic.
> 
> Guns are after all a euphemism for the penis. Thats why us manly men love to fire them.


Yeah... no.  I use my weapons to kill large mammals, carry them home, have a drink then bang my wife... don't know what you're smoking.

See what I did there?

----------


## JK/SEA

> Wait! before I leave were you implying I was baited to that site so I could be exposed or hacked?  Your post (and the screen shot) confuses me. 
> 
> This whole site is trippy. There is something weird going on here. Glad I quit. 
> 
> I certainty learned my lesson- NEVER TROLL AGAIN! 
> 
> NEVER AGAIN is great motto to live by.
> 
> See ya!


i guess they do have internet access in prison. Which prison or jail are you in?...

----------


## HVACTech

> wut?  Non-sequitur.  I love guns and don't love teh CONstitution.  The 2A simply affirms the self-evident fact that man has a right to own arms and defend himself.  And this issue had to be forced by people who didn't write the CONstitution.  We'd have been disarmed long ago had it not been for some brave, wise souls (namely, the Anti-Federalists) who saw what would happen in the long term if the Constitutionalists were trusted.


sequitur. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=goog...&q=flying+$#@!

----------


## HVACTech

> Good thing.  This forum is just a bunch of guys who live in their parents' basements.


only 2 days left! until your BIG day!

and upon that day... there will be a VERY mellow yellow.  




"heavenlyboy"

----------


## dannno

Big pharma strikes again..

----------


## pess

> i guess they do have internet access in prison. Which prison or jail are you in?...


it's on an abstract island. I designed it myself

----------


## Spikender

This entire topic is a trip.

----------


## oyarde

> I actually changed my position on guns. I used to be pro gun control, but now I'm not.
> 
> I know you guys are smart here (and also very clever) remember I created a thread asking what libertarianism is? You guys gave me plenty of info (you specifically, even sent me material via PM if i'm not mistaken).
> 
> I agree with you guys in theory on a lot of issues, but I'm a liberal at heart.


 Liberals are commies and heartless  and intend to steal everything from everyone and give you what they think you need , crappy healthcare , no weapons , no freedom and at the end of the day , a tv dinner .The rest belongs to them to dole out to the faithful , godless , spineless , worthless commies .

----------


## pess

> Liberals are commies and heartless  and intend to steal everything from everyone and give you what they think you need , crappy healthcare , no weapons , no freedom and at the end of the day , a tv dinner .The rest belongs to them to dole out to the faithful , godless , spineless , worthless commies .



I'm genetically predisposed to be a liberal (I could never be a conservative), but I'm no commie nor do I want to take your guns.

also, being "godless" doesn't make one a bad person. In fact, athiests can be more ethical/moral than their a lot of their god fearing counterparts.

classical liberalism seems to be popular in libertarian circles.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm genetically predisposed to be a liberal (I could never be a conservative), but I'm no commie nor do I want to take your guns.
> 
> also, being "godless" doesn't make one a bad person. In fact, athiests can be more ethical/moral than their a lot of their god fearing counterparts.
> 
> classical liberalism seems to be popular in libertarian circles.


 Nothing complicated about ' conserve " , so you support blowing other peoples money or you do not. I do not .

----------


## DamianTV

> I'm genetically predisposed to be a liberal (I could never be a conservative), but I'm no commie nor do I want to take your guns.
> 
> also, being "godless" doesn't make one a bad person. In fact, athiests can be more ethical/moral than their a lot of their god fearing counterparts.
> 
> classical liberalism seems to be popular in libertarian circles.


Step #1:  Drop ALL Labels

Labels are an important part in Group Psychology, whereby an individual surrenders their individuality to the Opinions expressed by the Group.  Remind yourself that although you may choose to wear this Label or that Label, it does not mean you are no longer an Individual.  Once that Individuality is reclaimed, you recognize that you can hold on to concepts that others who bear the same Label do not share.  If you want to prove this to yourself, try applying a Label that doesnt normally apply to you.  Perhaps Communist.  Youre not a Communist, but as an Individual, you might find that a few ideas of Communism are similar to other ideas you support.  Other concepts of Communism go right out the window.  If you were to choose to adopt the Label of Communist, then you would be far more suseptible to Group Think Psychology whereby you are expected to adopt ALL of the concepts of Communism, regardless if they work or dont and regardless if they are good or bad.  Try it with ANY Label.  Perhaps Cop.  Maybe Libertarian.

When you drop the emotional attachment to the Labels of Group Psychology, you begin to recognize your own power and start abandoning the concepts that come with those Labels that flat out do not work.  Reclaim your Individuality and dont allow the Group to define how you think of yourself.

----------

